

Ask HN:  Moving archived files to other media - jsgrahamus52

I work in the medical IT field and on a regular basis paper or online information is moved to another media - microfiche, CD jukebox, or other.<p>I would be interested in knowing what methods are used or preferred, particularly for small businesses.<p>Thanks, Steve
======
zdw
Like with backup, the problem isn't how you store the data, but how you
retrieve it.

I'd flip the problem - think about how you're going to want to use the data in
the future, then work to a solution that meets that goal.

